# Raped 7-string Jackson on ebay for >$600, gotta see this



## s4tch (Nov 26, 2012)

A wide necked Jackson electric for guys with seriously big hands | eBay























Q&A at the bottom of the page:

_Q: Hi Is the price really meant to be £417 or is a typo? Sid

A: Hello Sid, To be honest it is the first wide neck guitar I have built for four or so years as I have been concentrating on easier standard Les Pauls and strats and basses etc, but when I finished it and played it I instantly loved it so much that I didn't really want to sell it. *And also making special wide neck guitars is very labour intensive and I am the only person in the world who makes them.* So there will always be a bit of a premium on the price of something so unique, and though the customers for it are a very rare breed, when they do come along it is such a revelation to them that they are more than happy to pay the going rate. So right now Sid that is the real price; perhaps when I build the second one (Schecter I hope!) I might slightly revise the price a bit? maybe even up! You might have nice slim artistic fingers Sid, but if you are a builder with chipalatta fingers this guitar could change your life! Thanks for taking a look, Mark............_


----------



## cronux (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## drmosh (Nov 26, 2012)

so fucking up the bridge and nut and removing a tuner is hard work? fuck me


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 26, 2012)

Stupid Jackson made the headstock too big again and this time they made an extra hole...


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 26, 2012)

I like how he signs it as "converter/improver." Win. Check out that massive string spacing.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys. Get this. I have an Agile Septor 828 with a SUPER wide neck. I removed two tuners, and put the strings through the bridge all fucked up. $1300 OBO.


----------



## s4tch (Nov 26, 2012)

drmosh said:


> so fucking up the bridge and nut and removing a tuner is hard work? fuck me



Apparently. And raping a guitar would make anyone a builder, too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

...

Why not sell it and buy a 6?


----------



## Zado (Nov 26, 2012)

Seems legit


----------



## Drowner (Nov 26, 2012)

At least it comes with Duncan Designed pups


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 26, 2012)

"Tone is very strong and clear and *so different between the two pickups*"

No shit.


----------



## Amonihil (Nov 26, 2012)

" And also making special wide neck guitars is very labour intensive and I am the only person in the world who makes them. 
So there will always be a bit of a premium on the price of something so unique, and though the customers for it are a very rare breed, when they do come along it is such a revelation to them that they are more than happy to pay the going rate. "

So cutting out the neck slightly bigger (which he didn´t do himself), fucking with the bridge and changing the nut makes it premium?, and the feel of a classical guitar will be such a huge revalation that they will buy this crap, well then...
might as well buy a squier strat and convert(destroy) it to a shortscale bass and sell it as a custom build. 

Any bids?
1200$?

750$?

ok last offer, 499,99$ AND you get to choose the color!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 26, 2012)

Sad... Poor Jackson


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh my god. What a joke!


----------



## L1ght (Nov 26, 2012)

Alright which one of you douches posted the question on his ebay page about converting a 5 string banjo to a 4 string banjo... 

Also, his hands don't even look that big...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been looking at a classical-spaced design for a custom 7 build, but halfassed modding is a terrible way to go about it... should've filled/painted/redrilled the tuner holes, used ABM single saddles, and gotten proper bar pickups for both bridge and neck. That thing just looks fucked.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> I've been looking at a classical-spaced design for a custom 7 build, but halfassed modding is a terrible way to go about it... should've filled/painted/redrilled the tuner holes, used ABM single saddles, and gotten proper bar pickups for both bridge and neck. That thing just looks fucked.



But then that would ACTUALLY require him to be a converter/improver. In this case, he can just half-ass everything and then CALL himself a converter/improver. Whatever the fuck that even means.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, now it has a conveniently placed hole so you can hang it on the wall


----------



## RyanG (Nov 26, 2012)

That skaloping job on the nut looks phenomenal!

Also, I like his justification for the non-matching knobs. In reality he probably lost the damn thing and just replaced it with one he found in his garage from one of his other "conversion" jobs.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 26, 2012)

He is always ruining cheap 7s. 

Seen his 'work' before. The guy is deluded/simple/thick/special/mong/Devries. (delete as applicable)


----------



## DTay47 (Nov 26, 2012)

If he has done this many times before... does this mean people are actually buying these for those prices?!


----------



## ElRay (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> I've been looking at a classical-spaced design ...


I've started down that route by doing a stringectomy on a cheapo Revenger-7. I've replaced the bridge with a Schaller 3D6 and the nut with a 1-7/8" ("fingerpicking") TusQ nut. Once I finish the set-up, play it for a while and decide if it's a keeper, I'll replace the pick-ups, reposition the tuners and do a general re-finish, but I haven't even posted pics of my work in progress, nevermind trying to sell it -- and my Franken-venger has a real 6-string bridge & nut and looks better than what he's selling.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Nov 26, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Why not sell it and buy a 6?



Because the only production Classical/Fingerpicking spaced electric I know of are Big Lou Wide Nut Electric Guitar and I've not seen anybody selling them in a while. Maybe they can be direct ordered and shipped to the UK?

The other routes would be to buy a standard bolt-on 6-er and replace the neck with a Warmouth Super-Wide (direct replacement), or USA Custom Guitars wide neck (requires the neck pocket to be widened). Again, US companies so I don't know what their international shipping would be.

Ray


----------



## asphyx123 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha, that was a fun read. I like how he describes that he is going to further "improve" the guitar within the coming days. That might be considered a threat. Better buy it fast, before it's fucked up even more.

I'm sure next he will try to sell a western style 12-string as an ultra rare extreme metal guitar for tiny guitarists with very small hands. Just gotta work on that nut some more.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Hey guys. Get this. I have an Agile Septor 828 with a SUPER wide neck. I removed two tuners, and put the strings through the bridge all fucked up. $1300 OBO.



Paypal please Lolz


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 26, 2012)

Holy shit, I JUST realized the 7-string pickup is still in there.


----------



## skeels (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow and I thought I was a hack...

Also, is that a bass pup in the neck?

I feel like I should buy this just to rescue it from his evil clutches!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone ring Paul Gilbert and tell him there is a guitar available for his large hands.







 Is he planning on putting a 60 gauge on every string



> My set up procedure starts with cutting the string grooves low in the nut and I cannot see how anything can be called a realistic set up that leaves the nut in standard factory form... or maybe I am the only guitar bloke who believes that?



If you like open strings choking on the first fret then why not start a setup doing something irreversible.


----------



## dkannen (Nov 26, 2012)

Is that a bass pickup in the neck?! :0


----------



## Whammy (Nov 26, 2012)

With his hands like shovels he can't play guitar.
So his hands like shovels builds himself a guitar...

The subtlety he needed to play guitar was his undoing in building a guitar


----------



## Miek (Nov 26, 2012)

DAD NO


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 26, 2012)

Considering the cost to fix it, It's maybe _worth_ $150, if that.
So glad I picked up my RR7R before someone did something so unthinkably stupid to it.


----------



## ShiftKey (Nov 26, 2012)

aye, this guy has been doing this 'service' for years, this is the first decent brand ive seen, usually its crappy 7 string copies for silly money. anyone silly enough to buy one deserves to get ripped off tbh.
Its just some bored dad keepin himself busy in the shed ^^


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 26, 2012)

Just wait until I get my Schecter C-8 set up like a Celloblaster!


----------



## yellowv (Nov 26, 2012)

Look at the questions at the bottom. Somebody asked him if he could do the same to a 5 string banjo bc a normal 4 string banjo is too small for their huge hands


----------



## Razzy (Nov 26, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Considering the cost to fix it, It's maybe _worth_ $150, if that.
> So glad I picked up my RR7R before someone did something so unthinkably stupid to it.



Not even. That's a DK7. Those are barely worth $150 in good shape.


----------



## BillNephew (Nov 26, 2012)

It looks like for the nut he just took a standard straight needle file and just hacked away at it without even buying a nut blank.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still dying cause of the neck pickup


----------



## gamber (Nov 26, 2012)

eww


----------



## bradthelegend (Nov 26, 2012)

"This was a seven string guitar that someone found they couldn't get on with... how often does that happen?"

Apparently all the time. You throw that extra string in there and everything I know about guitar goes out the window. I mean, it's like trying to play bass. What the fuck am I supposed to do without 6 strings?




s4tch said:


>



Yep. Looks pretty labor intensive to me.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 26, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Not even. That's a DK7. Those are barely worth $150 in good shape.


I've put my hands on worse guitars going for twice that


----------



## 7JxN7 (Nov 27, 2012)

This makes me want to buy more 7's, just so they never end up in this dudes hands. Least Dr Frankenstein tried to keep his abomination a secret


----------



## elrrek (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread delivers 
This guy has been posting stuff on the UK ebay for a while, I'm just hoping that I find a Dearmond Sevenstring before he does.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 27, 2012)

Believe it or not, people buy his shit...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 27, 2012)

lololol


----------



## Force (Nov 27, 2012)

How.........um.........is............ah............mmmm...........can..............um.............
I guess what I'm trying to say is

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST SEE?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Nov 27, 2012)

unreal


----------



## Phrygian (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Apatheosis (Nov 27, 2012)

This dude HAS to be a troll.

Right?

R-r-right..?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Andrew11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't even know what to say, unbelievable!!


----------



## WillDfx (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## s4tch (Nov 27, 2012)

^This.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 27, 2012)

so let me get this straight, he completely fucked the nut, possibly put a bass pickup in the neck, removed a tuner, took out a bridge saddle and put the 2 middle strings off the saddle and fucked their chances of being intonated and he thinks its an improvement 

if anyone looks at that and goes "that looks awesome, i think ill waste my money on that!" they need to be shot in the face.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 27, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I've put my hands on worse guitars going for twice that



Yeah, don't get me wrong. I'm not talking about the quality of the instrument or anything, I'm talking about what they actually sell for in good condition.


----------



## PettyThief (Nov 27, 2012)

Who asked the banjo questions on the ebay page? I'm dying. XD


----------



## Necris (Nov 27, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## dooredge (Nov 28, 2012)

You can't fix stupid!


----------



## 6o66er (Nov 28, 2012)

Must've studied at the Devries School of Luthiery.


Yikes.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 28, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong. I'm not talking about the quality of the instrument or anything, I'm talking about what they actually sell for in good condition.


I wish I could find them at those prices. Haven't seen one for under $300, even in good condition. I remember being real worried my RR7R was going to suck, but I was pleasantly surprised when I got it.

If this were a Kelly or Warrior, I would have bought it and fixed it.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL not that twat, look at his 'other items' he just has pictures of himself in the listing.

I asked him why? and he called me an internet troll.

wat a knob!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 29, 2012)

_The neck single coil pickup is like a Fender jazz bass pickup with a hot-rail along the top; it gives a strong fruity blues/classic rock tone and is very nearly as powerful as the humbucker, and to be honest its tone is more full and meaningful than the humbucker, though the bucker is a useful counterpoint to the single coil job._

How can tone be "Fruity" and "meaningful"?

Please, somebody, tell me.

But really, this is just a horror show. Egads


----------



## Razzy (Nov 29, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I wish I could find them at those prices. Haven't seen one for under $300, even in good condition. I remember being real worried my RR7R was going to suck, but I was pleasantly surprised when I got it.
> 
> If this were a Kelly or Warrior, I would have bought it and fixed it.



Really? I used to have a DR-7, and I only paid like $170 for it.


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2012)

genius said:


> Q: hi i have big hands and am struggling to play the 4 string banjo ... do you think it would be possible for you to convert a 5 string banjo to 4 string just as you have done with the 7 string guitar ? many thanks Andrew




 truly tickled


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

Really? over $600 USD for this shitshow?


----------



## Miek (Nov 29, 2012)

My guitar always sounds fruity and meaningful


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 29, 2012)

Zeno said:


> _The neck single coil pickup is like a Fender jazz bass pickup with a hot-rail along the top; it gives a strong fruity blues/classic rock tone and is very nearly as powerful as the humbucker, and to be honest its tone is more full and meaningful than the humbucker, though the bucker is a useful counterpoint to the single coil job._
> 
> How can tone be "Fruity" and "meaningful"?
> 
> ...



Fruity in sound terms means full & rich while meaningful means clear/precise. They are odd adjectives to use for describing a guitar but not near as odd as thinking people with big hands find standard 6 strings clumsy.


----------



## Tordah (Nov 30, 2012)

Why did he think putting a mug shot of him as the default picture would attract people?

Sadly that's not the primary question here, though...


----------



## Alexis (Dec 1, 2012)

harvester f*cking up a guitar... congratulation....


----------



## Tordah (Dec 2, 2012)

A Wide Necked Jackson Electric for Guys with Seriously Big Hands | eBay

Price drop, ladies and gentlemen! Better pull the trigger quick!


----------



## guvnor (Dec 2, 2012)

This has got to be some kind of troll xD


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 2, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sear (Dec 2, 2012)

DTay47 said:


> If he has done this many times before... does this mean people are actually buying these for those prices?!


Do not underestimate how ignorant about instruments some people are.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Dec 3, 2012)

Seller notes:

&#8220;The guitar generally is close to new condition... the only defects will be things you think might have been done differently in the customisation!&#8221;

"... the only defects will be things you think might have been done differently in the customisation!&#8221;

"*customisation*&#8221;


----------



## aawshred (Dec 3, 2012)

this is painful


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 3, 2012)

yeeesh looks terrible....


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 13, 2012)

You know, I'm going to be honest, if someone made a 7 string with the neck width of an 8 string, I'd be all over it. I feel like this could be cool if the fucking guy actually did a good job. Maybe made his own instead.

Because when playing chords and arpeggiating them, I do end up muting strings that I don't want muted because of my big hands.

All that bring said, this is a trainwreck. . . . .


----------



## Takemyevil (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## patata (Dec 15, 2012)

Hendrix Inverted Guitar re Strung and Set Up Upside Down | eBay
I lol'd.
But I somehow feel sorry seeing him like that. :/


----------



## helix (Dec 15, 2012)

"Most importantly I cut the string grooves in the *zero fret nut bone* much lower to give soft easy chords in the first frets, and it gives a lower string action with no additional fret buzz."

LOL at this, there isn't even a zero fret.


----------



## darkinners (Dec 15, 2012)

I love how to put a Jazz bass pickup in the neck lulz


----------



## Mitochondria (Dec 15, 2012)

Mark D. Phillips for Mod...


----------



## TheAbortionMachine (Jan 6, 2013)

"I polished the fret wires so they gleam and give non scrapey bends"

Hahaha, 'Non-scrapey bends'......


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 6, 2013)

This should be illegal. This is basically guitar murder.


----------



## TheAbortionMachine (Jan 6, 2013)

"Right now the guitar has been borrowed by a top metal guitarist who is close friends with Brian May and they are trying it out together, but with a lightning action and single and twin coil pickups it is incomparable for prog rock..." 

Rofl Rofl Rofl


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 6, 2013)

TheAbortionMachine said:


> "Right now the guitar has been borrowed by a top metal guitarist who is close friends with Brian May and they are trying it out together, but with a lightning action and single and twin coil pickups it is incomparable for prog rock..."
> 
> Rofl Rofl Rofl


Wow... these guitars would be morth more if he'd just list them before he did anything to them.


----------



## DoomMantia (Jan 7, 2013)

lol'd


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (Jan 7, 2013)

That poor guitar


----------



## bob123 (Jan 7, 2013)

edit: I Was thinking this was a different model, nvm lmao...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

that moment when I just now realize the neck pickup is a bass pickup


----------



## themike (Jan 7, 2013)

Only fools have their D strings line up over pickup poles....


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 7, 2013)

on the "hendrix" listing:



> Q: Hi, I'm in the market for a new guitar. I spotted your listings on eBay and I'm really impressed with how you've modified guitars. I really feel the key element in a guitar isn't the name but the way it's set up. On that note, I was hoping to maybe arrange a visit. The only way I know what guitar will be right for me is if I pick it up. That said I'd really appreciate any insights you might have. I've got a lot of ideas and with the miracle of the internet, by using videos and email we can find the right guitar for me. I feel like I'll be in good hands Yours sincerely Faheem P.s. Merry Christmas Dec-23-12
> 
> A: Hello Faheem, Thanks for mailing about guitars... yes I try my best to make every guitar perform like a pro instrument and I take time over the set up phase, as well as making some changes to pickups if I think it will enhance the guitar within economic parameters. I am as my ebay listing page says, not able to offer local collection, or local visits to try out guitars as I have no shop or work premisis... so for now I can only offer ebay sales via postage, but I endeavor to make my ebay listings well illustrated with photos and comprehensive descriptions so you will know what to expect when you buy one of my guitars. I hope you will see one of my guitars and see something in it that says it's what you are looking for. Happy hunting, and Christmas Faheem, Cheers, Mark..................


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jan 8, 2013)

Well if it is for people with VERY large hands, they will probably be tall enough to make it double as a necklace. Just put a chain through that hole.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 8, 2013)

Just for the record:

As a man with big hands, I do not condone this shit. 

His posting has been picked apart enough by everyone else already, so I won't go there, but I would like to point out that working on a piece of shit guitar, still renders it a piece of shit guitar regardless.

That being said, however, i am so bloody thankful he didn't do this to a prestige Ibanez


----------



## s4tch (Jan 8, 2013)

Those Jacksons are pretty decent, actually.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 24, 2013)

Update: IT SOLD!


----------



## petereanima (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh holy shit, what have I missed here...



MetalBuddah said:


> that moment when I just now realize the neck pickup is a bass pickup




THIS. I just died.


----------



## willssharkfins666 (Jan 30, 2013)

Cocaine is a helluva drug!


----------



## Basti (Jan 30, 2013)

...yeah, quite.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schecter-cu...al_Instruments_Guitars_CV&hash=item2c6bea5c44


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are people letting him do this to perfectly good guitars?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh god...he's at it again  

WHY THE BASS PICKUP THOUGH?!?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 30, 2013)

Someone ask him why he likes destroying perfectly good guitars. I would but I don't have an ebay account.


----------



## drewlarussa (Jan 31, 2013)

Poor poor 7 strings... 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2013)

patata said:


> Hendrix Inverted Guitar re Strung and Set Up Upside Down | eBay
> I lol'd.
> But I somehow feel sorry seeing him like that. :/


 
I know a kid who argued with me forever insisting that Hendrix played his guitar strung upside down (and yes it was strung upside down technically based on the orientation of the guitar, but not where string 6 is on the bottom and 1 is on top). It couldn't have possibly been the unavailability/possibly higher cost of lefties... Nahh... That couldn't be it... 

What sense does that even make? "Hey I'm left handed so I just take right handed guitars as is and turn them upside down..."


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 31, 2013)

Are we certain this isn't Garreth from Invictus' new business?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 31, 2013)

Basti said:


> ...yeah, quite.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schecter-custom-wide-48mm-nut-neck-guitar-for-working-hands-/190789082180?pt=UK_Musical_Instruments_Guitars_CV&hash=item2c6bea5c44


You know...the concept is actually not bad. The actual product though.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Basti said:


> ...yeah, quite.
> Schecter Custom Wide 48mm Nut Neck Guitar for Working Hands | eBay





On the contrary, that's a guitar for "broken hands."


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 31, 2013)

Fuck. That Schecter looks worse than the Jackson! I just feel the urge to saw off that part of the headstock with the unfilled 3rd string tuner hole!


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 1, 2013)

This man...this...MONSTER...is what slasher movies are made of. 

Replace screaming humans with helpless guitars and it's the same thing. Eli Roth ain't got nothin' on this.


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 1, 2013)

And not a single pole piece was centered that day.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 1, 2013)

This guy needs a good kick to the nuts!


----------



## mcd (Feb 1, 2013)

Im going to buy everything he sells so i can burn it and save innocent victims...


or I'm going to laugh and watch him sell a bunch of shit


----------



## s4tch (Feb 1, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> This guy needs a good kick to the nuts!



...and what about his buyers then?


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 1, 2013)

If only I had 'man hands'.......


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Feb 1, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> What sense does that even make? "Hey I'm left handed so I just take right handed guitars as is and turn them upside down..."



Some lefties play like that


----------



## Hemorrhage (Feb 1, 2013)

I gotta say, I got fairly large hands but I have never had any problems with the string spacing  You need to be a pretty large guy with pretty huge fingers if you hit more than one string at a time because your hand just won't fit. Sure, a six string neck feels like a stick in my hands but that is a matter of personal preference, just like the thickness.

I used to have some problems with the length of the neck as on the higher notes the frets are closer (duh) to each other but a baritone and some adjusting on my playing style fixed it  Sure as hell a guitar like that wont help.

In the other hand, pretty many would never pick a guitar like mine


----------



## Tordah (Mar 3, 2013)

Wide Neck RG Custom by G4M Phillips Cleartone Guitars | eBay

Mmmmm, yep. I always wanted a hugely exposed route and a slanted neck pickup...

(Sorry for necro, this needed to be shown)


----------



## Zhysick (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG!! He did it again!!!


Wait... US $445.80??????????????????????????????????????????????????

He... hehe... hehehe...


----------



## thebunfather (Mar 3, 2013)

Who the hell are his buyers? And did anyone see the 7321?


----------



## ayaotd (Mar 3, 2013)

thebunfather said:


> Who the hell are his buyers?



I really want to know this as well.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 4, 2013)

I've never heard the word 'fruity' to describe tone before... did I miss the memo??? I probably would have bought that guitar for the LULZ and after the fact boasted about how great it was to try and see if I could help launch this guy.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## SPNKr (Mar 4, 2013)

This guy looks like a pedophile.


----------



## mcd (Mar 4, 2013)

i forgot this thread exists now im happy and laughing. Thanks SSO!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's a picture of the buyer of these instruments:


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 4, 2013)

Tordah said:


> Wide Neck RG Custom by G4M Phillips Cleartone Guitars | eBay
> 
> Mmmmm, yep. I always wanted a hugely exposed route and a slanted neck pickup...
> 
> (Sorry for necro, this needed to be shown)



Oh my... Why... 



> ... loaded with a hot humbucker at the bridge for heavy metal tones, and a *single coil hotrail jazzbass pickup at the neck* for contrast and classic rock clarity...





Also, I like this in the seller notes:


> No knocks yet but a few small marks that occur along with *improvement* and conversion work.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 4, 2013)

Tordah said:


> Wide Neck RG Custom by G4M Phillips Cleartone Guitars | eBay
> 
> Mmmmm, yep. I always wanted a hugely exposed route and a slanted neck pickup...
> 
> (Sorry for necro, this needed to be shown)


 
Gear4Music UK recently sold one of those on Ebay, blemished item. Since he mentions _"a few small marks that occur along with improvement and conversion work" _I have the impression like he scored it. My high bid on it was GBP 60.- and it was sold for something like GBP 90. Normally they retail for GBP 120...

_"So will this black beauty be the missing piece in the jigsaw of your rock future?_
_Thanks for looking and listening,_
_Mark D Phillips......."_

Jigsaw, nicely coined term here  It will be the missing piece forever fo sho, no problem with that. What a blithering idiot.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh, man, I'll skip 9gag and go to his ads for a good laugh:

"...to reduce the chances of me making a total mess of it!"


----------



## Tordah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ohhhh, wait-wait, there's more!

Blogger: User Profile: Mark D Phillips

"Favourite Music: "... in a funny sense my own because I am so involved with it."


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 4, 2013)

The rest of his life's story is a real tearjerker though. Seems like he needs a way to make ends meet.


----------



## Tordah (Mar 4, 2013)

Just looked at his blog. Feel kind of bad...

Still, his business seems to be pretty successful.


----------



## mcd (Mar 4, 2013)

wait shouldn't this thread be in Standard guitar section?


EDIT: I just waisted my 666th post on that shit? FUCK!


----------



## Tordah (Mar 4, 2013)

mcd said:


> wait shouldn't this thread be in Standard guitar section?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just waisted my 666th post on that shit? FUCK!


 
Clearly we need a 'wide necked' six string forum.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 4, 2013)

Reduced range guitars


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 4, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Reduced range guitars



lessenstring.org


----------



## Compton (Mar 4, 2013)

that guy has a flawless ebay feedback score! no wayyy


----------



## skeels (Mar 4, 2013)

Click on "other items for sale"- he did a 7321 also.

His does sound like a sad story though, I agree. He got thumped by a lorry and also has one of the most painful, wretched conditions known to mankind: an ex-wife.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Mar 5, 2013)

"And also making special wide neck guitars is very labour intensive and I am the only person in the world who makes them."

So he's the only person in the world who can do something he didn't even do... hahaha


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Mar 5, 2013)

A $600 RG7321 that's been destroyed. Hmmmm. No thanks.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 5, 2013)

The strings at the saddles, hurts to look. Along with the rest of course.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 5, 2013)

skeels said:


> Click on "other items for sale"- he did a 7321 also.
> 
> His does sound like a sad story though, I agree. He got thumped by a lorry and also has one of the most painful, wretched conditions known to mankind: an ex-wife.


 
Getting "thumped by a lorry" sounds like something that might happen in a Dr. Seuss book...

Edit: Yes, I know what he means, and it sounds like he's had a rough life.


----------



## mdphillips1956 (Mar 10, 2013)

No he hasn't had a rough life at all... the best ever in fact!
And his wide neck guitars? Well after a life teaching farmers and builders to fly ultralights I realised that everyone has not got dainty artistic hands, and even guys with monster hands like to try and play the guitar sometimes.
My own hands are fairly average and I can play standard strats and Pauls if I need to, but I love these wide necks so much now and feel much freer to work and create on them.
It's just something you need to keep a bit of an artistic open mind about, and until you try one you will never know!
Thanks guys,
Mark D Phillips.......


----------



## Basti (Mar 10, 2013)

a 7321 is sacred. Fuck that guy.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 10, 2013)

I wouldn't even be opposed to this as an idea if he actually replaced the bridge, used proper pickups, and did something with the headstock to make it look more appealing.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah he really needs to do all of that AND refill the tuner holes to properly space them as well. What he did is just lazy. 

It wouldn't be so bad/hilarious if he didn't act like it was so hard/unique. The way he talks about it is as if he were the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## s4tch (Mar 12, 2013)

mdphillips1956 said:


> ...It's just something you need to keep a bit of an artistic open mind about...



What you do to those instruments is not even close to any kind of art, sir. Not even close.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 12, 2013)

mdphillips1956 said:


> I realised that everyone has not got dainty artistic hands, and even guys with monster hands like to try and play the guitar sometimes.


 
Now that you're here anyway, can you make a 22" scale 8 string out of an Ibanez Mikro? My 3 year old wants one. He's a big Meshuggah fan.

It won't likely happen, but if I ever get to play one of your guitars I'll try some string skipping licks. Could be fun.


----------



## mdphillips1956 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tordah said:


> Ohhhh, wait-wait, there's more!
> 
> Blogger: User Profile: Mark D Phillips
> 
> "Favourite Music: "... in a funny sense my own because I am so involved with it."



Yes clearly this guy is a bit of a jerk... but it must be so great for you guys to realise just how cool you are?


----------



## mdphillips1956 (Mar 17, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> I wouldn't even be opposed to this as an idea if he actually replaced the bridge, used proper pickups, and did something with the headstock to make it look more appealing.



Excellent, a post I can give easy answers to... though I appreciate I am not being asked as such!
Function and cost over aesthetics I am afraid, so trying to make the headstock look more appealing is almost a non starter, unless you are happy with the plastic plugs that I am trying to source as we speak?
Bridges: yes you are right it would be heaven to have a bespoke bridge made just for my guitars, but the cost alone I would be in debt for the rest of my life I think!
Pickups? Yes again my dream is to find a seven string width six string pickup though that hotrail jazzbass one is excellent with a cracking strong tone though a rather odd look... but with a one off like this function always has to win over aesthetics, and on performance it is just about as powerful as the twin coil humbucker, with loads better tonal clarity.
In fact I did see six pole humbuckers on a Chinese twelve string guitar and they looked wide so I am chasing to try and find out about them.

A year or so back I still used the original seven string nut and filled the middle five grooves with resin then re cut four grooves; now I can get 48mm six string nuts aimed at acoustic guitars that do a good job.

Someone wanted to insist that I am not making guitars... who in the world today ever gets a lump of wood and carves a guitar from scratch; it's all bits from here and bits from there; and the bottom line is that if you want a wide neck guitar I think mine are the only ones in the world... possibly the only ones in the universe even!

And is it really such a criminal thing to be doing... building guitars to fit farmers and builders?
Thanks,
Mark...................


----------



## skeels (Mar 17, 2013)

mdphillips1956 said:


> ... who in the world today ever gets a lump of wood and carves a guitar from scratch...................


 


















Just sayin'..... 

There's also tons of guys on this forum who make there own hardware. Cruise the Luthiery section and you can learn how!

Don't feel picked on either. You got your own seven page thread without even being a forum member here!


----------



## Tordah (Mar 17, 2013)

mdphillips1956 said:


> Pickups? Yes again my dream is to find a seven string width six string pickup though that hotrail jazzbass one is excellent with a cracking strong tone though a rather odd look... but with a one off like this function always has to win over aesthetics, and on performance it is just about as powerful as the twin coil humbucker, with loads better tonal clarity.



I don't mean to act as a sales rep, but:

https://bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/pickups.php?cat=humbuckers&sub=contemporary&pickup=black_hawk

If you want to make a fully fledged wide-necked guitar with some great value behind it, then utilise blade pickups. The sound will be nice and even.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 17, 2013)

wow....


----------



## pathogenicmetal666 (Mar 17, 2013)

Who are the buyers?

Even if someone wants wider string spacing, why would someone pay hundreds of dollars for such an amateur hackjob? Anyone can take out a tuner, glue a new nut, and fuck up a bridge.

This thread makes me sick.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 17, 2013)

Some of this is getting a little too harsh, not think?


----------



## crg123 (Mar 17, 2013)

mdphillips1956 said:


> Someone wanted to insist that I am not making guitars... *who in the world today ever gets a lump of wood and carves a guitar from scratch*; it's all bits from here and bits from there; and the bottom line is that if you want a wide neck guitar I think *mine are the only ones in the world... possibly the only ones in the universe even*!




I think that would be a guitar luthier? I mean typically the pieces of wood are slabs, but I mean you're not even CNC'ing the instrument you're just collaging and modding it. You make it sound like it took forever to do by how much you're upcharging. I'm not trying to attack you but make you realize that by saying things like "*mine are the only ones in the world... possibly the only ones in the universe even*!" its going to piss people off. 

You can't add 200 bucks for a such a simple and rough looking mod, it's taking advantage of people who are ignorant of how simple these mods are. I mean your "hendrix guitar" is just stringing the damn thing backwards and taking out the nut and re-gluing it backwards. If you want to be respected as a modder then charge reasonable fees and be humble. 

Judging from your last posts you'll ignore my advice, but good luck I hope you learn to refine your modifications. Maybe learn to work with metal? Design some custom spaced bridges and find someone who works at a metal shop if you dont have the tools. It'd be easy for them to machine it for you, and that would be something of value. 



> " headstock look more appealing is almost a non starter"


 it'd be a few cuts in the wood shop to make that headstock look presentable. Make a wood filler (sawdust and glue mix) to cover the half hole that'd be left over and repaint that spot and blend it. That's just my 2 cents. I think learning to do these kinds of things would be fun for you and can be new points of pride in your work.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 17, 2013)

FWIW, this guy doesn't seem to need especially wide necks.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 17, 2013)

Nobody tell him about the Warmoth super wide necks......

Oppps!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 17, 2013)

^ hahaha. Hey man he's the only one "in the universe" who makes them! Premium grade and extremely labor intensive....


----------



## TripperJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone else find it humorous that this guy made a profile on here for the sole reason of trying to justify the monstrosities the he's "building" (like that's what he's doing) and selling at an outrageous price. 
And does he know that anytime you mod a guitar it goes down in value?


----------



## Taylor (Mar 18, 2013)

What has been seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## anunnaki (Mar 18, 2013)

I wonder will he start selling extra large plectrums too?


----------



## Draceius (Mar 18, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I wonder will he start selling extra large plectrums too?



You mean selling bass plectrums labelled as large plectrums for guys with big hands?


----------



## mdphillips1956 (Mar 18, 2013)

DTay47 said:


> If he has done this many times before... does this mean people are actually buying these for those prices?!



Yes I grant you it seems a bit unlikely; but I keep a turnover of around twenty guitars on ebay most of the time, and mostly two or three of those are my wide neck guitars, and I generally sell about as many wide necks as Les Pauls etc in any month.



anunnaki said:


> I wonder will he start selling extra large plectrums too?



No... I play with fingers only and haven't used a plectrum for many years!



TripperJ said:


> Does anyone else find it humorous that this guy made a profile on here for the sole reason of trying to justify the monstrosities the he's "building" (like that's what he's doing) and selling at an outrageous price.
> And does he know that anytime you mod a guitar it goes down in value?



No... actually I joined the site thinking I might find some interesting thoughts and ideas to help me progress my guitars.
But what clear ignorance: "does he know that if you mod a guitar it goes down in value?" So when I convert a guitar and sell it for more money... that has gone down in value has it?
This site demands quite a strong will!
Mark.............



jl-austin said:


> Nobody tell him about the Warmoth super wide necks......
> 
> Oppps!



Thanks, I do know of the Warmoth superwide necks; as far as I can understand... though I cannot get one because they cost such fantastic money! They start at 48mm at the nut just like my wide neck guitars; but they might be slightly over parallel all the way because they fit a standard 57mm heel socket and standard bridge... either way the price of one neck is more than I pay for a whole 7 string guitar so it can never work even if they were a a proper guitar shape!



mdphillips1956 said:


> Thanks, I do know of the Warmoth superwide necks; as far as I can understand... though I cannot get one because they cost such fantastic money! They start at 48mm at the nut just like my wide neck guitars; but they might be slightly over parallel all the way because they fit a standard 57mm heel socket and standard bridge... either way the price of one neck is more than I pay for a whole 7 string guitar so it can never work even if they were a a proper guitar shape!



Also... if it is so wrong for me to be making wide neck guitars, why is it okay for Warmoth to be making super wide necks?


----------

